# John Deere L120



## 1wlkrdg (5 mo ago)

My mower died and going through all of the troubleshooting the cause may be the fusible link. When turning the switch on I don't show anything on the hour meter. The battery is good. All safety switches are good. I can jump to the starter and it works. I can't locate what to connect the fusible link connects to due to someone removing some wires. Any suggestions?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning 1wlkrdg, welcome to the forum.

I cannot see a fusible link on the electrical diagrams. There is a 20 amp fuse that may be blown. See item #28 on attached wiring diagram. The fuse should be by the battery or by the starter solenoid



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/65427/referrer/navigation/pgId/183947559


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

This video has some good information.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

The fuse in the video has melted because the connection is poor causing heat.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

On most of the JD L-series, that fused wire is running from the battery lead stud on the starter solenoid *TO  *the key switch not *FROM* the key switch. That's why your hour meter isn't working when you turn the key to the run position, there's no 12VDC coming through the key switch. They don't run another fuse for the electric PTO, that's why it's a 20A fuse. The biggest amp load on the switch is the electric PTO and that's what usually blows the fuse when the clutch gets hot......


----------

